# Общедоступные форумы > Обучение собак или всё о дрессировке собак >  прыжок через барьер без касания.

## Tatjana

Тема создана Сергеем Старовойтовым.
Привет!
Решил вот завести такую тему Smile Вроде не было ничего подобного еще? Для затравки, такой вопрос. Насколько я в курсе, существуют 2 основные методы обучения перепрыгивания через барьер: 1 - обучают как лошадей, чтобы собака не начинала прыжок слишком далеко от барьера; 2 - наоборот, прыжок как бы в длину, из далека.
Интересно, кто как учит? И почему Smile
По первому варианту предлагаю фото двух прыжков через барьер с разрывом в 1 минуту. Собака постоянно касается барьера и решили научить ее чтобы она прыгала отталкиваясь поближе к барьеру. Об эффективности способа конечно нельзя говорить на основе этих фотографий, т.к. не знаю чем это все закончится, но в общем результат определенный виден.
Вот прыжок первый: http://u.foto.radikal.ru/0704/39/95201ab94283.jpg
И вот второй: http://u.foto.radikal.ru/0704/54/e58acd9d5f3b.jpg
Только если будете смотреть в браузере, в настройках должна быть выключена опция "включить автоматическую подгонку размера изображения", иначе картинка уменьшится до размера при котором ничего не разобрать.

----------


## Tatjana

Это последний ответ в этой теме от Asterix.
Олег, спасибо.
Вчера обнаружилось,что где-то в клубе такой поводок есть, типа еспандера, как сказал президент- не знаю насколько он растягивается. проверю на неделе. растяжение какое требуется? в 1,5-2 раза?


Сергей, нет добыча у нас не слабая, на растоянии он несется как пуля, пугая фигурантов, которые его не знают и предпологают, что "шоу" и до середины поля недобежит Cool
с "аус" в конце прошлого сезона были проблемы Embarassed сейчас вроде зафиксировали и продолжаем шлифовать. Wink

Мой odjective, усилить именно толчок из положения лежа. Вот тут он явно тормозит Sad
эх, нам бы быстрого фигуранта Wink
_________________
********************************
GERMAN SHEPHERD AS A LIFESTYLE
http://www.clubschutzhundrivesud.com/
http://www.picasso.clubschutzhundrivesud.com/

----------


## Tatjana

Обсуждение последней страницы на старом форуме http://www.canis.ee/phpBB2/viewtopic...=1399&start=60

----------


## tasya

Здравствуйте Tatjana. Как-то Вы писали, что не начинаете прыжки до 1,5 лет. Моему немцу год и 4 мес, пес крупный, но не сказала бы, что очень сырой. Прыгаем на данный момент на подпорную стенку (это такое сооружение для склонов, чтобы земля не оползала). Высота стенки меняется от 0,5 и до 1,5 м, т.е. прыгнуть можем в любом месте на любую высоту и при этом нет удара передними лапами. На 1 м прыгает пес свободно без касаний лапами стенки. Как Вы считаете, целесообразны ли такие упражнения?

----------


## Asterix

Олег, 
поднимаю старую тему- вот заказала такой поводок, вроде обещают, что растягивается в 2 раза....

----------

